# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  I have been to Negril 4x and am now giving Ocho Rios a whirl and need advice badly.

## Jamaica Joleen

Hi Boardies,
Not much happening on the Ocho Rios portion of the board, so was hoping you could help me.  Hubby and I have been to Montego Bay twice and Negril four times.  We LOVE Negril, but decided this reach to see another side of the island.  
We plan on hiring a driver for a day.  
Dunns River Falls looks pretty awesome, but also looks like a big fat tourist trap.  Worth it or no?
Can anyone recommend a private JUTA driver for me to contact for the day?
Where is a great place to get authentic Jerk Pork?  
Any recommendations are GREATLY appreciated.
Thanks for the help!!

----------


## NOLAnmr

Scotchie's was great Jerk Pork over there as well as the Jerk Centre who trhows a big party once a month too.  We took a day trip to 9 mile/Mystic Mt(zip-lining & bobsled) plus scotchies and it was a great day.  Used Moodie as a driver and a great guy too.

----------


## VVHT

Joleen,

Haven't been in Ocho Rios since 2002, but it was a fun trip. Day Trips from that part of the island, Golden Eye Beach, Blue Mountains, 9 Mile, Glistening Waters....

IMHO Dunn's River is okay, not as nice as Mayfield Falls. The okay rating can deteriorate quickly depending on the number of cruise ships in port. Ideally it would be best to go on a day when there aren't any ships in port (don't know if that is possible anymore). 

Did the Blue Mountain Bike tour and it was a FULL DAY, left before Breakfast and didn't get home until after dinner time, but it was definitely worth the trip. I'm sure weather can have a significant impact on your experience. When I did the bike trip it was cool and cloudy in the morning, but cleared up in the afternoon. There was some rain, but the tour operater had ponchos for everyone.

Glistening Waters was AWESOME. Again weather, phase of the moon, # of tourists can all have an impact on your experience. I actually did this trip from Negril, but it is closer to Ocho than to Negril.

Golden Eye was great if you are a James Bond Fan.

I flew from Mo Bay to Ocho back before the Highway was improved. The new Highway is awesome, don't think you need to pay the fare to fly to Ocho anymore.

Basically went on that trip to check out a few day tours on that part of the Island. Ocho Rios didn't have the same vibe that Negril had and we missed Negril, but had a good time on the Ocho Trip. 

I'm sure others will have more...

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Patricia

_Grab a cab & check out Flauvors in Runaway Bay ~~ excellent Jamaican food & inexpensive, too!_

----------


## suzengrace

I commend you in getting out of negril and checking out the rest of the island...Negril is NOt Jamaica-just a part of it...
I just got back from North Coast-spent time in Cockpit country and Duncans Bay and up in Clarks Town...The beach and area in Duncans Bay were beautiful and the just a different,more relaxed vibe..I have a excellent hook-up in that area ,and no, they dont live in Ochi but  live on the North coast and could maybe help you out-they also have a excellent  guesthouse they rent out ..Send me a PM and I give you more info ...

----------


## Jo-Ann

Ochi is not my favorite place to go. I would say check out Treasure Beach Area. It is very quiet but nice  :Smile: 
A friend of mine is a Juta driver and he also works privately also. Delton Smith his number is 876-361-3752 You can also check out his web page DeltonSmithtransportaionand tours  :Smile:  Enjoy where ever you decide to go  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

> _Grab a cab & check out Flauvors in Runaway Bay ~~ excellent Jamaican food & inexpensive, too!_


<<Agree!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not a fan of Ocho Rios but do like to hit the north coast at least once a year, Duncans Bay is a good place to check out. The Sc otchies just out side Ochi is a cool spot for some Jerk, and if you have not been to Dunn,s river falls its worth the trip. Also there is the Calypso tubing on the White river I have done that more than once and is always a good time

----------


## Irie John

My advce:  Stay in Negril...Ochi is not "where it's at".

----------


## David Bailey

Been to Negril 4 times and Mo Bay once. Our last reach we decided to try Ochie and were plesantly surprised. Stayed at Turtle Towers just across the street from the Islands Outpost mall so we were right in town. Yes Ochie is a cruise ship port and things can be crazy when ships are in but if you plan your excursions on a non ship day you will have the town almost to yourself. The one thing I really liked about Ochie compared to Negril is that there was virtually no hassle at all on Turtle Beach. Don't get me wrong Negril's beach is much nicer and bigger and I do know how to handle myself with vendors but there really was "no Problem, mon" on Turtle beach. Sorry to disagree with you Irie John but Negril is not always where it is at IMHO: :Cool: .

----------


## sunray

Skip Ochi, go to Port Antonio!  See the real Jamaica.  Portland has waterfalls, many beaches, lush, lush, tropical setting. If you've been to JA a few times you are ready.

----------


## sunray

One more thing... Boston Beach is home of Jerk Pork in Jamaica, (of course Jerk chicken also going on).  Costs in Portland are generally much lower than Negril and Ochi.  However it does cost money to reach there, whether by taxi, island hopper etc.

----------


## Michele Beisser

Second the the vote for Scotchies !!!!!  The best jerk EVER !!! Soo good we ate there everday and never ate at another place in Ochi

We went to Ochi in 2009 but we stayed out of town in St. Ann's Bay which is only a few minutes away from Ochi and really close to Dunn's.
The place we stayed at High Hope Estate was at the top of a hill overlooking Ochi & St. Ann's. I highly recommend HHE if you don't want the hustle and bustle of Ochi, although it is secluded and private.

Ochi area is good if you want to do tours and attractions nearby like Dunns Falls, Dophin Cove, 9 mile, chukka, etc.
But I prefer Negril too!!!!!!

----------


## cinnni

I love Ochi...I also love Negril...they are different and it depends on what you are looking for in a vacation. Ochi's beach is not comparable to 7 mile but as stated before...certainly was not any hustling there.  I enjoy the clubs in Ochi and the Margaritaville there is MUCH  better than Negrils.  I also like to walk around and people watch and just sit and chill.  there are not the same kinds of food vendorss or restaurants in Ochi however so keep that in mind.  Also Negril doesn't have the little bars all up and down like Negril does.  I still love it there.

----------


## Cali

Ultimate Jerk Center IMO has the best jerk pork - it is on the main highway to Ochi and you will usually see a line of people there ordering food.  Good rates too.  Dunns River is a tourist attraction but a nice experience still.  There are lots of beaches to explore between Ochi and Port Maria (St. Mary parish) as well.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

I did similar to what you are planning - love Negril but want to check out what the rest of the island offers.
To answer your question directly - I think if you are in Ochi, Dunn's River Falls is a must do.  Granted it's not as "natural" as Mayfield Falls - but it is spectacular.  Kind of like Rick's in Negril - you have to experience it once.

Try to go on a day when there is not a cruise ship docked - as others have said.
Bring your own water shoes, and one of those disposable, waterproof, cameras - otherwise you will be paying for their shoe rental and a guide to take pictures from the bank with your camera.
Also, because Dunn's takes a good bit of time to do at a fun pace, I'd suggest you just take a regular taxi there.
Save the "hired driver for the day" for another day.  Why pay him for the whole day, then have him sit in the car for several hours while you're doing the Falls?
A good trip to combine with the Falls, I thought, was Mystic Mountain.  We did Dunn's in the morning, and MM in the afternoon.  If you are staying at a hotel in downtown Ochi, MM is on your way back from Dunn's.

----------


## alycat

My experience in OCHO is that the food is spicy, completely different from Negril , patties & jerk are completely different ( but Great ) ... the funny thing is the locals from Negril have never been to OCHO ... so close but so far away . definately worth the trip , but its a long day - mostly travel

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Sorry, I think I mis-interpreted your original post as asking about what to do while staying a couple days in Ochi, not a day-trip there from Negril.  I would advise NOT trying to do as a day-trip from Negril, because the trip is so far - you will drive most of the day and just get to do 1 activity.  Instead, I'd suggest you stay there a few days, then as others suggested, combine it with another few days in Port Antonio - since from Ochi it is so close by, relatively speaking.

The one thing I liked about Ochi over Negril, was that the attractions were all close by - not the 1.5hr drives like from Negril to YS Falls, Appleton Rum Factory, Black River Croc tour, Pelican Bar, etc.   Besides the Dunn's River Falls morning/Mystic Mountain afternoon combo-trip day I suggested in earlier post, there are also several other things you can do close by Ochi.  Chukkha offers a variety of things - we did the horseback ride with part in the ocean.  There is also Dolphin Cove, Fern Gully, Prospect Plantation, to name a few.

Finally, I can't talk about a trip to Ochi without recommending Evita's Restaurant.  I mainly do places along the lines of Red Dragon, 3 Dives, Bigga's, De Bar, etc for the local food/vibe/price - but once during a trip I like to splurge on a fancy place.  In my trips to Jamaica, I have yet to find anyplace I liked better than Evita's in Ochi.  They do a unique blend of Italian and Jamaican, all with a great terrace view from the hills overlooking Ochi.
*http://www.evitasjamaica.com/guests.html*

----------


## Jamaica Joleen

Thank you so much for your repolies!!  Really looking forward to the trip.  Can't wait to see Port Antonio, eat at Scotchie's and climb the falls.

----------


## Lola

If you PM me your mailing address, I will send you the Ocho Rios 'booklet' I found in last Sunday's Gleaner...  (I am back in the US now)

----------


## NegrilLady

what advice do you need?

----------


## Sweet_Dawta

> My advce:  Stay in Negril...Ochi is not "where it's at".


LOL....Ocho Rios is located in the GARDEN PARISH, surround by green lush vegetation and embraced by waterfalls. In one moment you can experience the not only the poverty the island is known for but the amazing beauty and wealth. 

Depending on what you are seeking every destination in Jamaica is "where it's at". Negril is where the longest stretch of beach and cliff 'is at'. Montego Bay is where the airport 'is at'. Ocho Rios is where the lushness 'is at'.

----------


## Lovely

I have always gone to Ochi, " actually" "now" trying Negril... having a great time, it will be hard to decide, when I rerun in 3 months, Ochi or Negril..!!!  Will keep everyone posted what I decide..
Erie Mon

----------


## Smokin Kevan

We've stayed in Negril on 7 of our Jamaica visits...But in Ochi Rios, my fave is Mystic Mountain for sure...Breath taking views as you ride the two person transport up. I weighed too much to do the Zipline, lol, but the Jamaican Bobsled was a B-L-A-S-T! It's literally a 1 person roller coaster and you control the speed. After a couple of trips thru, you'll get the hang of it and...WHOSH,lol! Scotchies was cool, not only for the food, but standing in line talking to Jamaican folk, as hungry as you was fun too...Peep Evita's "Jamaicatalian" restaurant...If you've ever cruised into the port, you look up and see the bright Sunset Jamaica Grand Hotels. When eating at Evita's, you are on the other side of the aforementioned hotels, looking back into the harbor...A great way to spend and evening and Very romantic! Also, the Juici Patti in "downtown" Ochi Rios was a very "real" and good experience. We walked the streets one Saturday night and tripped!!!My 2nd fave thing to do from an Ochi base is to visit Bob Marley's Birthplace up in the mountain village of 9-Mile...Trippy....Trippy..Trippy...If the roads are passable, you'll say wow, when you go thru the real "Fern Gulley"...

----------


## steadyska

ocho rios is a tourist place but it is a little town that has a human dimension  where you can do everything walking...the 3 waterfalls that can be visited are especially beautiful,the place is full of rivers and waterfalls!
there is a very pretty beach in a natural setting called reggae beach that looks like a pirate beach, this is after white river on the road to oracabessa, a place absolutely beutiful!
to be smart do not go to attractions on a cruiseship day!
i am recomanding the turtle river falls and gardens, as pretty as the dunn s river falls but nobody is advertising this place!!

----------


## steadyska

the place called COYABA is a place above the town where there is another waterfall and nice gardens, and a very interesting little museum about jamaican history with certain things from arawak and slavery times, plus the entrance fee is not so expensive, 10 dollars us.. there is a spot with a panoramic view where nice pictures can be taken from..further down you can go too to the shaw park gardens, splendid gardens with a waterfall too.. 
plus ocho rios is a central place,one day excursions are possible to a lot of places, like nine miles, kingston, portland..

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Can you visit Ochi for a day trip?

----------

